# New Removable LED light setup



## Bountyhunter

well here is what I finally picked up for bright LED and quick on and off flounder lights for an extra wide skiff.

Jerrys LEDs Inc (361-935-1249) ([email protected]) in Texas built the two 6 LED lights and mounts. All total over 8000 watts of light. They attach to the boat on each side (boat is really wide) with one small mount holder on each side that holds the lights. I have not tested them in the water but they will light about 100 yards on the boat at night. They get hot so they have to be in the water so was only able to do short test. 

The closeup below is of a similar head, but my two are basically the same just mounted to 1 inch conduit. 

Jerry built a super slick setup that works perfect for what I wanted; ie to be able to put on and take off. It was shipped as a complete setup and all I had to do was put it together and mount. 

Anyway, thought some others might want to look at something similar. 

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c44/BountyHunter2/Boat/20160414_142132_zpsfic2fspi.jpg
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c44/BountyHunter2/Boat/20160414_142138_zps1yupyyfg.jpg

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c44/BountyHunter2/Boat/attachment_zpsfojkblzb.jpeg


----------



## dsar592

Nice. That's interesting that they get hot. I haven't had an led get hot. Some of mine don't even get warm.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

I have the same light and it does well, when around houses late at night I turn off my above water 400 HPS and go with the Jerry's LEDs underwater, works great and doesn't light the entire planet up !


----------



## Bountyhunter

My setup complete with everything was $600 shipped to NC


----------



## OHenry

Have you tried them out yet? I have one of Jerry's hand held lights; great quality. Need to see them in a red tide... Good luck.


----------



## B20Flounder

*in use pictures*

just wondering if you have pics of this setup in use. I just joined the forum and have always used submersible 200w incandescent ran by generator but like the simplicity of this setup.


----------



## Bountyhunter

Did not get any pics last night but was very pleased with brightness, especially considering water was churned and not clear. absolutely great setup for quick on and off and brightness. In an hour in the ICW got two 18" flounders but water was really dirty.


----------



## Big Bend Brian

*Love your setup Bountyhunter*! Very nice!
That’s a simplistic setup I’d like to achieve. I want to redo my complicated and not-easy to remove setup (although it works well). Is it possible to speak with you about your setup? My 4th generation light set up is noted below. This setup only allows me to do one activity at a time (gigging) and to fish, gator hunt, or Megalodon tooth dive I gotta remove this setup. Simply too complicated.
Brian


----------



## OHenry

Bountyhunter said:


> Did not get any pics last night but was very pleased with brightness, especially considering water was churned and not clear. absolutely great setup for quick on and off and brightness. In an hour in the ICW got two 18" flounders but water was really dirty.


 Any updates? How are the lights working out?


----------



## Bountyhunter

Lights work great, especially in the dirty wate we have on the ICW most of the time. Best setup I could find for a non dedicated flounder boat and no regrets.


----------



## Magnolia Outdoors Guy

Nice set up. Having four of Jerry's triple chip heads will certainly provide as much light as you could ever want. Are you sure you have enough battery to run them?


----------



## Bountyhunter

I have plenty of battery. I use two Optimas just for that that I just put in the boat when gigging and use the alligator clips. I have run 4-5 hrs with little discharge.


----------



## OHenry

I went with the same setup. Only have one optima though; may have to add another... I have a temp setup on semi-V 14' boat. Pretty sure I'll upgrade after this year, just want to get out there.


----------

